# Got empty bottles, what to do with these beauties?



## GrandpasFootsteps (Apr 26, 2011)

I posted on Craigslist for bottles about 6 weeks ago. Some people said they would start saving them for me. Then yesterday 2 people from out of the blue found my old post and said they have bottles. I received about 75 bottles total from these 2 people, and I got these 3 beautiful bottles also. What do I do with them? I've seen some pics on here of people using them as carboys. Is it worth bottling wine in them? What size cork does a double magnum take? These bottles are so cool!

I also got a few magnums. Do those take regular bottle corks?

Now, I've taken off half the labels and I'm dog tired of it already. Used WD-40 for the stubborn bits and it came right off. I'm worried about if I got any WD-40 in the bottles. I cleaned them out with soap and water and soaked them...


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice score, if you don't ask you don't know! I believe those bottles take a #9 cork. I prefer not to use them for bottling because we don't drink the wine fast enough. I do have 1/2 dozen though and use them to hold any surplus wine when I have to rack down. Also when I buy juice I like to get an extra gallon for topping up with and these bottles are also good for storing that extra wine until it's needed. What ever is left gets dumped back in the carboy at bottling time.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 26, 2011)

Those are bottles to take to parties for sure!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 27, 2011)

SAVE THEM> I have a few and want more magnums. They are great to age wine in and even clear a wine. I always attempt to have extra wine clearing and I use magnums and such for the extra wine. Then I can use this to top off or even blend with another wine. They take #2 bungs, same as the 750ml bottles.

I was thinking about using magnums for skeeter pee.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 27, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> SAVE THEM>I was thinking about using magnums for skeeter pee.



10 guage or 12 guage? The 10 has a bigger kick!


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Apr 27, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> SAVE THEM> I have a few and want more magnums. They are great to age wine in and even clear a wine. I always attempt to have extra wine clearing and I use magnums and such for the extra wine. Then I can use this to top off or even blend with another wine. They take #2 bungs, same as the 750ml bottles.
> 
> I was thinking about using magnums for skeeter pee.



These are double magnums (3 liter bottles). The holes are much bigger than the 750ml and 1.5l bottles.


----------



## Sirs (Apr 27, 2011)

I know the feeling I got 3(not sure what their called size wise) beautiful bottles that hold a gallon each. They did have peppers in them at one time. I think a champaine cork might fit in them the big ones not the regular ones


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 29, 2011)

Good find. I use the 1.5l bottles. When I bottle a batch, I always fill a couple of the 1.5's, 4 of the 187ml for testing, and the rest go in 750ml standard bottles. The 1.5's are used for larger family meals and get togethers. I use my regular corks in the 1.5's and I go through fewer corks. I don't have any of those monster sized bottles, so I can't tell you anything about them.

Wikipedia has a nice list of the bottle sizes: Bottle Sizes


----------



## Wade E (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry, dont know much about the dble magnum, have neer seen one in person myself. Id use it to rack a 6 gallon batch down to a 5 and one of those if there is a lot of sediemnt. i do it all the time except with a jug and nota wine bottle like that. Unless, you have or go to parties like IBGlowin stated as that would be precfect. This has actually ben asked on here once beore and JoeDaddy ended up using a tapered cork to do his.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10288


----------

